# Chipmunks



## catfishnut

Well I've checked the ODNR and can't find anything pretaining to them so.......is it legal to trap/hunt or just plain old kill chipmunks in Ohio? Are they a protected animal or classified as a pest like rats and starlings??


----------



## ironman172

not real sure(I would say pest) but they are very destructive around my house and don't last long


----------



## catfishnut

I was thinking the same thing.....a pest just like a rat or mouse. I've got tons of them here and they are already showing up at my neighbor's bird feeder after their long winter nap. Was thinging about wacking the ones in my yard with the gamo pellet gun. I have a hunting license but I'm not sure either if it's legal to shoot them. Neighbors won't like it, but if it's legal.......they're dead!!lol


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Hope not.....

You can buy traps at Lowes made to catch them. I've managed to battle the ones around my rear deck and garden area - I get tired of all the wasted produce. The wire traps will work.....not near as effective (or fun) as a high quality air rifle Early morning and late evening are best - seriously.

And I should mention they really seem to like peanuts.

I don't mind them running around in the woods in the back or even eating a few things, but they started really ruining some of my garden - especially the squash and zuchinni.


----------



## leupy

Small have-a-heart trap, sunflower seeds, old cooler- filled with water. Tools to get rid of chipmonks. They get into every flower bed and landscaped area on the property but they don't last long.


----------



## ironman172

leupy said:


> Small have-a-heart trap, sunflower seeds, old cooler- filled with water. Tools to get rid of chipmonks. They get into every flower bed and landscaped area on the property but they don't last long.


wow we sure think the same


----------



## billk

Stir-fry anybody?


----------



## Shortdrift

billk said:


> Stir-fry anybody?


Stir fry snack


----------



## Skippy

Rotten little things. Burn up a bunch of pellets every year on thoes things. Just bought one of thoes fancy pellet pistols to mess with them this year.


----------



## triton175

Rat traps baited with peanut butter work great. I send a bunch to chipmonk heaven every spring.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishnut

Ok....now I know I'm not alone in hating these little pest......but with the wealth of knowledge on this site there's got to be someone who knows if it legal the actually kill them???!!! i.e...I'm sitting in my backyard shooting these little guys, can I get in trouble if a neighbor complains about??


----------



## ironman172

shooting maybe!!! depends where you live, trapping, and seeing how long they can hold there breath???...did you get my PM ?


----------



## catfishnut

ironman172 said:


> shooting maybe!!! depends where you live, trapping, and seeing how long they can hold there breath???...did you get my PM ?


Yes, and thanks for the tips/advice!! Where live ( Olmsted township) it's legal to hunt with a firearm/bow ect. I just thought that if they're legal to kill I'd try taking some with the gamo pellet gun.....a bit of over kill for a chipmunk.....but it's the least powerful gun I got. I've sent a message to the ODNR to see where they stand on this. Hey if they got to go I figure that I may as well have fun doing it and the little guys won't even know what hit them!!! Quick, clean and some fun....can't beat that!!!LOL Will post the legal status of chipmunks once I've heard back from the ODNR. Again thanks for the PM!!!!!


----------



## ironman172

nothing wrong with a little fun and improving your shooting skills at the same time, and getting rid of pesky little critters....nothing in the hunting laws/ books.... I would say legal....but better to make sure first


----------



## I_Shock_Em

mmmmmm chipmunk backstraps.....


----------



## catfishnut

Well I got a reply from the ODNR and was told that you need a permit to take chipmunks!!!!


----------



## DMinn Angler

Little buggers are in my yard as well, though I do have to thank them for one thing. They burrowed under my swimming pool in the back yard and the weight of the pool caved in the 1 foot by 1 foot area. So now I have a low spot in one area. At first I was pissed, but when I went to empty the pool and give it a thorough cleaning last summer, the low spot really helped with the sump pump. 
Still need to get rid of the little rascals though.


----------



## ironman172

anything to make a buck.....gees


----------



## catfishnut

I_Shock_Em said:


> mmmmmm chipmunk backstraps.....


Yep take those tiny little backstraps.....wrap them in bacon and mmmmmm!!!lol


----------



## catfishnut

ironman172 said:


> anything to make a buck.....gees


Yah I can't believe they want you to buy a permit to kill chipmunks!!!!.....bet they sell a ton of those!!LOL What's next...permits to trap mice in your kitchen or rats in the barn?lol


----------



## Huntinbull

DOW officer I asked said no season no limit. Also asked me why i would consider it.


----------



## catfishnut

Well a ODNR game warden returned my call today and told me it's fine to trap(no poisoning) chipmunks, you can then let them go(relocate) or kill them and if I wanted to shoot them with a pellet gun I would have to get a nuisance permit.


----------



## JimmyMac

How could you do such things to poor little Alvin... lol. 


I understand you gotta do what you gotta do to protect your investments, but I honestly don't think I could kill one, just to cute, lol. I don't feel the same way about any other critter in the state, but something about chipmunks, guess I have a soft spot for them.


----------

